# High arousal peeing?



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay...so as I mentioned before, it was determined on Saturday that Minnie had excessive bacteria in the urine sample I provided and was thus sent home with 2 weeks worth of antibiotics. If you're confused, see here: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/10790-incontinence-already.html

So....it happened again tonight. It was similar....she was definitely NOT sleepy or anything; in fact, she was "making" her bed SUPER furiously/vigorously to lie down (you know, nosing blankets, pawing, etc -- all very dramatic and fast). We had just played a lot and done some puzzle type games. She was VERY excited about it all. Similar to last time, she was in a state of high arousal...and then coming down from it. This time she did not lie down and go...she squatted like she does outside. I quickly scooped up the blanket and got her outside and she went more outside. No little drips or puddles inside (I'm wondering if she did it inside last time because she thought my loud and shocked "MINNIE!!" when it happened was me scolding her and then couldn't go with me outside..only somewhere private inside...she is EXTREMELY sensitive). 

This seems so weird to me... Could it be the combination of a UTI and high arousal? It just seems so strange that she'd do it on her BED..or my bed (which is also hers 75% of the time). What a strange place to go... 

We've never had issues with her peeing.... one other time before she went right as we got home (in the kitchen), but we chalked it up to us being gone quite long plus a high arousal level. 

Thoughts on how to correct this? Reinforce going outside with treats? Take her outside when she's highly aroused?? Anyone else deal with this before?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't you think it is the infection?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I suppose...but the fact that she was so overly aroused both times stuck out in my mind I guess. It was like frenzied peeing... like she'd just come down from a high and went. It was just very bizarre; I have never seen anything like it. Same thing with Friday.

I hope the antibiotics will clear everything up though. She's only been on them for three days, but I hope this helps! It was just strange that I saw such similarities I guess.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

scent marking perhaps.my dog will scent mark her bedding even after a play,walk ,pee always done it,karen


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

lily said:


> scent marking perhaps.my dog will scent mark her bedding even after a play,walk ,pee always done it,karen


But isn't that usually just a little bit? This was a LOT. And I think the UTI is (/was) affecting her ability to hold it...but now I am much more cautious of monitoring her when she's excited.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

> So I was lounging on the couch today, all sick and whatnot, and Minnie was lying on her bed next to me -- sphinx style. I look over at her...and she's PEEING. While she's lying down. I quickly took her out; she didn't go. She came in and we discovered that there were two more puddles she had made on her way back in (we would have seen them before). Minnie has been perfectly house trained since we got her so naturally I assumed this was an illness.


i think the two incidents do not seem to be similar, do you?

i think she is on antibiotics and has a UTI....takes time for the infection to go away and it takes time for her urinary tract to heal. it has only been three days....

i would take her out more often.......

and maybe if you can, i know it's hard....don't scare her by shouting her name in a loud, shocked sound ....which could scare her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

UTIs cause incontinence, which is what is happening. Continue antibiotics and then recheck her urine once you're done with this round of meds. I think you're stressing over something that already is on the mend.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> UTIs cause incontinence, which is what is happening. Continue antibiotics and then recheck her urine once you're done with this round of meds. I think you're stressing over something that already is on the mend.


Not stressing. Just noticed a pattern and was pointing it out... as I think it might be tied to over arousal as well. It's not like similar cases of incontinence I've heard when she's all relaxed and calm, it's after coming down from a very excited time. Regardless, it's definitely UTI related incontinence -- I'm not disputing that; I'm just saying I spotted a pattern of when it has happened in the past and when to be especially watchful of it in the future (because as mentioned, UTI aside, she has peed from us coming home before -- another thing that is a high arousal state). 



magicre said:


> i think the two incidents do not seem to be similar, do you?
> 
> i think she is on antibiotics and has a UTI....takes time for the infection to go away and it takes time for her urinary tract to heal. it has only been three days....
> 
> ...


They were similar...perhaps I didn't preface it the first time by saying she was being her usual goofy self...romping around the house, throwing her toys in the air, and running around. Then she laid down and went. Anyway, it has been almost a week now and we only had that other minor incident. I am unemployed at the moment and am home with her all day so she goes out plenty... the slightest whine and I rush her out, only to be looked at like: huh? what do you want me to do out here now?  

I am noticing that she is drinking far less water and thus, going less now. I think she is definitely on the mend. Also not so much licking down there.

Anyway, didn't mean to come off as super paranoid or concerned, as some of you might think -- was just generally curious about the topic. Particularly sparked my interest when both vets I talked to were convinced it was regular ol' incontinence. Only ever meant to have a conversation. 

Oh and yes, I know better than to shout at her; I felt bad even when it came out the first time out of shock -- she is indeed a sensitive girl.


----------

